
Canonical Is at Around 437 Employees, Pulled in $99M While Still Operating Loss - chronogram
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Canonical-EOY-2018-Statement
======
chronogram
Original title: “Canonical Is At Around 437 Employees, Pulled In $99M While
Still Operating At A Loss”, but 84 characters while 80 is the limit.

